# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Brack: Nuevo sistema de fiscalización permitirá sancionar a quienes violen legislación ambiental

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Se "jalará las orejas" a todos los sectores que incurran en esa falta.* 
La creación del Sistema Nacional de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental (Sinefa) permitirá "jalar las orejas y sancionar a todos los sectores que infrinjan la legislación ambiental, afirmó hoy el titular del sector, Antonio Brack.  
Refirió que con el Organismo de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental (OEFA), que estará a cargo del sistema, se supervisará el manejo ambiental de todos los sectores, desde las empresas privadas hasta los gobiernos locales. 
Se jalará las orejas a todos los sectores. A las empresas privadas, municipios o gobiernos locales, señaló. 
Habrá fiscalización. Ahora sí podremos organizar este organismo (la OEFA) y comenzar a controlar y fiscalizar a aquellos que no cumplen la ley, aseveró. 
Brack recalcó que el Ministerio del Ambiente con la OEFA y el Sistema Nacional de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental (Sinefa), ya cuenta con las herramientas para sancionar a quienes atenten contra el ambiente.
Se jalará las orejas a todos los sectores. A las empresas privadas, municipios o gobiernos locales, señaló. 
La Comisión Permanente del Congreso aprobó ayer, por unanimidad, el dictamen del proyecto de Ley que crea el Sistema Nacional de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental, el mismo que tendrá capacidad fiscalizadora y sancionadora.  
El Organismo de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental (OEFA) estará a cargo del Sistema, el cual también integran el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam) y las entidades de fiscalización ambiental nacional, regional o local. 
De otro lado, mencionó que su portafolio tiene programado iniciar próximamente un Plan de Rehabilitación de las cuenca del río Rímac, Mantaro, Chili, el lago Titicaca y la bahía del Ferrol. 
Haremos las propuestas y ubicaremos a los que no cumplen (con la ley ambiental) y echan sus desechos al ambiente; para comenzar a ajustar las clavijas, porque necesitamos un Perú sin aguas contaminadas ni residuos sólidos por todas partes, declaró a Radio Nacional. 
Patriotismo significa también cuidar nuestro entorno, no sólo venerar los símbolos patrios () y veo que la ciudadanía está empezando a responder, agregó.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (11/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Fondepes lanzará nuevo sistema de financiamiento de la acuicultura en Feria de la Trucha Artículo: Nuevo fondo de inversiones mineras será una suerte de "Soat ambiental" Brack: Perú pedirá a países desarrollados que asuman compromisos a favor de conservación ambiental Nuevo mercado mayorista de Santa Anita permitirá a comerciantes exportar productos agrícolas Fiscalización ambiental comenzará en agosto en zonas más contaminadas del país, anuncia Brack

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Los funcionarios públicos que se hagan de la vista gorda ante hechos de contaminación ambiental serán fiscalizados, aseveró hoy el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack.  
Indicó que la contaminación ambiental pasa por el uso del espacio urbano, la usurpación de bosques, los gases que se emiten a la atmósfera por el parque automotor obsoleto y el combustible de mala calidad.  
(Algunos funcionarios) No cumplen la ley ni siquiera se informan y después tenemos las consecuencias cuando pasa un fenómeno natural fuerte, subrayó. 
Señaló que hay un crecimiento urbano totalmente desorganizado, con invasiones y ocupaciones de cerros y zonas urbanas que se forman sobre dunas de arena, pantanos y cauces secos. 
Todo esto tenemos que ir ordenando en un proceso y llegar, en un plazo prudente, a tener un mayor control y descontaminar una gran parte del país, subrayó en TV Perú. 
Indicó que solamente hay 11 rellenos sanitarios para 1,836 municipios del país y cada día se arrojan al ambiente unos 20 millones de kilos de residuos sólidos, a pesar que la Ley Orgánica de las Municipalidades señala que los municipios deben dar una adecuada disposición a los residuos sólidos o mal llamada basura. 
Entonces no los cumplen, pero alguien tienen que estar detrás para llegar a cumplir, enfatizó. 
En ese sentido, recordó que el Organismo de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental (OEFA), de su sector, va a evaluar las zonas más contaminadas del país y determinar cuales son los mayores focos de contaminación y a sus responsables. 
Asimismo, indicó que una de las funciones del ministerio del Ambiente y su titular es introducir en la discusión nacional temas de trascendencia y largo plazo, como la conservación de bosques, nuestros recursos genéticos, reciclaje, etc.  
De manera que siento que estamos cumpliendo una misión importante en nuestro ministerio de introducir estos temas en la discusión y concientizando de esta manera a nuestra población, dijo Brack. 
Por otra parte refirió que se debe preservar los recursos genéticos del país y la tendencia de los consumidores en el presente siglo es bien clara al imponer reglas. A Japón no ingresa ningún alimento que sea natural, orgánico, la Unión Europea igual, Canadá y parte de Estados Unidos también, indicó. 
Asimismo, indicó que el Perú es el primer exportador de banano orgánico en el mundo, y existen más de 30,000 agricultores que trabajan con productos orgánicos en 250,000 hectáreas y cuyas cosechas están entrando fuerte en los mercados. 
Todo esto hay que ponerlo en la balanza y tomar decisiones sabias viendo el largo plazo y viendo qué más nos conviene, puntualizó.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (13/02/09)*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Según Ranking Mundial de Eficiencia Ambiental, Perú se ubica en puesto 60 de 149 países.*    *Lima, mar. 06 (ANDINA).-* Con la creación del Sistema Nacional de Fiscalización y Evaluación Ambiental (SINEFA) dada mediante Ley 29325, el Perú no sólo avanza en el cumplimiento de la legislación ambiental sino también en el fomento y seguridad para nuevas inversiones, considerando el uso racional y sostenible de los recursos naturales, de manera amigable con el entorno.  
Así lo informó el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam), al indicar que la implementación de este sistema -cuya rectoría está a cargo del Organismo de Evaluación y Fiscalización Ambiental (OEFA)- permitirá prevenir impactos ambientales en los ecosistemas y reducir la contaminación del medio ambiente. 
En ese sentido, el SINEFA establecerá los principios, normas, procedimientos, técnicas e instrumentos que organicen las funciones de fiscalización, supervisión, control y sanción a cargo de las diversas entidades del Estado.  
Posteriormente, el OEFA, rector del sistema mencionado y organismo adscrito al Ministerio del Ambiente, fiscalizará a quienes no cumplan con la normatividad ambiental e implementará oficinas en el interior del país en colaboración con los gobiernos regionales y locales dadas sus competencias en  evaluación, supervisión y fiscalización ambiental. 
A la dación de la ley del SINEFA, se suma el proceso de consulta nacional sobre la propuesta de Política Nacional del Ambiente que el Minam viene realizando desde el 19 de febrero. 
Esto con el fin de lograr la aprobación del documento final que busca conservar la calidad de vida de las personas, garantizar la existencia de ecosistemas saludables, viables y funcionales en el largo plazo; y el desarrollo sostenible  del país, mediante la prevención, protección y recuperación del ambiente y sus componente. (El documento puede descargarse en nuestra página web institucional: www.minam.gob.pe). 
Cabe recordar que el año pasado a pocos días de la creación del Ministerio del Ambiente, en el Foro Económico Mundial de Davos (Suiza) se dio a conocer el Ranking Mundial de Eficiencia Ambiental, en el cual el Perú ocupa el puesto 60 de 149 países.  
En ese sentido, el Ministro del Ambiente, ha señalado que la meta al 2020 es lograr que Perú se ubique en el puesto 20, lo que implica  contar con una política nacional ambiental con metas concretas.   
El Ministerio del Ambiente informó que viene trabajando en la Política Nacional del Ambiente por lo que al culminar, el próximo 12 de marzo, los ocho talleres en Lima y provincias para recoger opiniones de representantes de universidades, ONGs, Cooperación internacional y sectores, así como de la ciudadanía en general que opina a través de la página web institucional www.minam.gob.pe, presentará una nueva versión del documento para su aprobación final.  
La Ley 29325 fue publicada en la víspera en la separata de Normas Legales del diario oficial El Peruano.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Personalmente estoy arto de ver todas las noticias del Ministerio del Ambiente, y no ver ni un pequeño cambio en nuestro medio ambiente. ¿Qué me importará a mí, o de qué me sirve saber que estamos en la ubicación 60, según el Ranking Mundial de Eficiencia Ambiental, si veo cómo los carros contaminan a vista y paciencia de toda autoridad? 
No creo que sea tan difícil darse cuenta del daño al medio ambiente y la salud que genera nuestro caótico parque automotor... ¿Hasta cuándo vamos a tener que soportar que los buses tiren humo negro como si nada sucediera?... O sea, ¿Cuántas carreras universitarias o maestrías tengo que tener para darme cuenta que el aire en Lima está completamente contaminado por todas las chatarras que circulan por la ciudad? 
¿Cuánto tiempo vamos a esperar para que los municipios promuevan la cultura del reciclaje, por ejemplo? 
Hasta ahora todo son discusiones y creación de leyes, pero lo que verdaderamente se necesita es que alguien actúe decididamente, sin miedo o intereses de por medio, en cosas que saltan a la vista de cualquiera y no en politiquerías.  
Es una verdadera pena ver que Lima está cada vez más contaminada, y que nadie haga nada para mejorar su situación. Pero con políticos, ciudadanos y policías como los que tenemos, nunca vamos a lograr nada. 
Ojalá llegue el día en que vea a un policía decomisando el vehículo e infraccionando a quien circula contaminando el ambiente en nuestra ciudad... ¿PERO LA PREGUNTA ES CUÁAAAANDO? 
La única manera de ayudar al medio ambiente es que éste te importe; y acá parece que a nadie le importa. Estamos tan acostumbrados a vivir de esta manera, que ahora nos parece normal y saludable... ¡pero no saben lo equivocados que estamos! 
Esperemos que esa mentalidad cambie, por el bien del Perú y todos los que vivimos acá.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Lo fundamental es la educacion, desde el hogar, pasando por la primaria, la secundaria y la universidad.
Que los mayores demos el ejemplo, y que los entes encargados de hacer cumplir las normas y leyes, la hagan cumplir  debidamente.
Yo tengo una nieta de 7 anos de edad, que esta en segundo grado, esta nina es incapaz de botar basura en la calle y si ve algun pedazo de papel lo recoge y lo hecha en el basurero. En su casa, sabe donde bortar el plastico, los vidrios y las latas. Pero todo lo que digo sucede aca en USA Virginia...puesto que ella vive aca.
Para que lleguemos a esos niveles, tenemos que poner empeno en la educacion y en las instituciones que deben hacer cumplir lo dicho por el Sr.Brak que hasta a fecha no ha hecho nada positivo a pesar de su prestigio profesional...

----------

